# 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Hallo Jungs ich hab n Asus Maximus Formula extreme und die hat 2 Lan anschlüsse ich frage mich seit grauer zeit für was die gut sein sollen ?

Kann mir einer helfen bitte?

Danke sorry fals das eine dumme frage sein soll google hat mir nichts schlauses gesagt

€dit kann ich dort auch meine Airport Express anschliessen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Na ja, an 2 Lan Ports kannst du eben 2 Lan Kabel anschließen, z.B. Router und einen anderen PC oder was auch immer.


----------



## mf_Jade (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

sind beides Gigabit-Schnittstellen. Wenn man nen normalen Router hat mit 10/100 hat man hier theoretisch die zehnfache übertragungsrate


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

ja hab nur ne 50 MB leitung und die wird mit einem Lan kabel schon erreicht beim downloaden liegt der speed bei ca 8MB/S kann ich da mit nem zweiten mehr rausholen?

Oder lohnt sich das nicht und soll ich einfach mein Airport express station dran machen


----------



## Fooly (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Diese Ausstattung kommt ursprünglich aus dem Serverbereich. Man könnte theoretisch hier das LAN bündeln, sprich den Rechner an den Router/Switch mit 2 Kabeln anbinden, um die Netzwerkbandbreite zu verdoppeln. Allerdings muß das auch der Router/Switch unterstützen, was die herkömmlichen Consumer-Geräte nicht tun. Außerdem i8st es für die Katz, wenn man diese Banbreite nicht nutzt. Internet lastet nicht mal einen Anschluß aus. Da gehts eher um Serveranbindung im Firmennetzwerk.

Man könnte aber auch mit den beiden Anschlüssen den einen Rechner in zwei Netzwerke integrieren, bzw. an einen Anschluß das Netzwerk, an den anderen einen Router oder DSL-Modem hängen. Möglich wäre auch bei der Lösung mit den beiden getrennten Netzwerken, den Rechner selbst als Router/Proxy/Firewall zu betreiben.

Anwendungsmöglichkeiten gäbe es schon. Sind im Privatbereich aber meist wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Also ich habe einen 10/100 er switch noch wäre es also möglich einfahc n zweites kabel dran zu hängen und es so noch schneller zu machen beim downlaoden als 8 mb?

Laut speedtest kann ich mit 53 MB/s downloaden


----------



## mf_Jade (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Megabit! Nicht Megabyte... du hast nen 100er Switch, was 100Mbit sind. Bei einer 55Mbit-Leitung ist da noch genug platz nach oben.


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

also würde ich mehr speed bekommen ? wen ich noch mal n lan kabel anschliesse?


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Nein!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

nein bekommste nicht, deine internet leitung nutzt ja nichtmal die 100 mbit aus


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

also kann ich dan einfach meine airport express drankloppen?


----------



## Fooly (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*



PornoStyle schrieb:


> also würde ich mehr speed bekommen ? wen ich noch mal n lan kabel anschliesse?



Nein. Das/die Geräte oder der/die PC(s) die Netzwerkverkehr mit diesem PC haben müssen die Bandbreite auch ausnutzen können. Wenn du einen Liter Wasser zur Verfügung hast und den mit einem Trichter in eien 10-Liter Eimer schüttest, und du das selbe danach mit einem 20-Liter Eimer und dem selben Trichter machst wirst den einen Liter in den größeren Eimer auch nicht schneller rein bekommen.  Außerdem wie gesagt kann Dein Switch das garantiert nicht, ich kenn kein Consumer-Gerät das das unterstützt. Das Können in der Regel nur teurere Switches die für Firmennetzwerke vorgesehen sind.



PornoStyle schrieb:


> also kann ich dan einfach meine airport express drankloppen?


 
Kannst du, bringt aber auch nix. Ein Betriebsystem für zwei Netzwerke konfigurieren ist nicht ganz unproblematisch, gibt zusätzliche Fehlerquellen, und ist für nicht-Server-Betriebssysteme meist auch gar nicht vorgesehen oder gut implementiert. Schließ das Ding doch an den Switch an, wennst eh einen hast - ist viel einfacher. ^^


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

ja der switch steht mehrere meter weit weg naja werd ich warscheinlich so machen wen ich mein zimmer neu mache ende monat oder so zuerst streichen dan komplet neu


----------



## Superwip (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

Zwei LAN Kabel für mehr Bandbreite zu kombinieren ist meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos, da

-Eine Bandbreite von mehr als 1GBit/s nur selten benötigt wird, vor allem, weil Festplatten einfach sowieso nicht schneller lesen/schreiben können, auch Spiele oder überhaupt praktisch alle Consumeranwendungen profitieren davon nicht

-Das Gerät, mit dem man kommunizieren will müsste ebenfalls über zwei LAN Kabel angeschlossen werden (oder auf andere Weise mit ähnlich hoher Bandbreite ins Netzwerk eingebunden sein) und der Switch müsste das Ganze auch unterstützen

-Wird doch eine größere Bandbreite benötigt ist es idR. besser gleich zu 10GBit/s Ethernet zu greifen



___
Die einzigen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, die ich mir vorstellen kann sind:

-Kabelredundanz
Bei sicherheitskritischen Anwendungen könnte man zwei räumlich getrennte Kabel verlegen; das lässt sich aber auch einfacher realisieren, ohne zwei komplett getrennte LAN Anschlüsse/Karten... und ich denke nicht, dass das für einen Käufer der genannten ASUS Mainboards von Bedeutung ist

-"Daisy Chain"
Man könnte mehrere PCs, die alle über zwei LAN Anschlüsse verfügen miteinander sowie mit einem Modem (und/oder 1/2 PCs mit nur einem LAN Anschluss) koppeln; so kann man theoretisch auf einen Router verzichten; dafür muss man aber wahrscheinlich (ka, was den MBs an Software beiliegt) einige softwaretechnische Hürden überwinden und für Bandbreiten und Latenzen ist das natürlich nicht optimal


----------



## PornoStyle (18. August 2011)

*AW: 2Ter Lan anschluss am Motherboard für was?*

nagut ich schaue wen der switch nicht näher kommt nehm ich den 2ten lan für airport express


----------

